# Pepperidge Farm Stuffing



## SharonT (Jan 8, 2007)

Could anyone who happens to have a 16-ounce package of Pepperidge Farm Stuffing mix on hand take a look at the package and let me know how many cups are in ?

Thanks!


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 8, 2007)

If yours is a 6 oz box, it says that after prepared, it  makes six 1/2 cup servings. 
The nutrition facts panel list serving size as 1/6 and gives nutrition information for that amount. 
So I guess a serving = 1 oz


----------



## SharonT (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, thanks, StirBlue.   But I need to know how many cups of the dry stuffing mix are in a 16 oz. package.  I assume 16 ounces by weight of stuffing mix wouldn't necessarily be 2 cups by volume...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2007)

SharonT said:
			
		

> Could anyone who happens to have a 16-ounce package of Pepperidge Farm Stuffing mix on hand take a look at the package and let me know how many cups are in ?
> 
> Thanks!


 
According to the package I have, approximately 8 cups.


----------



## SharonT (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you sooo much.


----------

